# bettalover2000's journal



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I thought that I might have a journal just in case lol. My male betta has fin rot :|. I want to breed in spring and I REALLY want tips! Nothin' much... got thishttp://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-1-Corner-Tank-Aquarium-1gal-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10312983 tank last Monday as a new qt instead of a .7 gallon kritter keeper. How do I upload pictures onto this site?


----------



## Andreaguir (Feb 1, 2012)

i upload my pictured to www.photobucket.com they will then give you a direct link which you can copy. Then you come here and where you type a reply or thread there should be a yellow square with mountains on it. click on that and paste the link!

i hope your betta gets better!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

What if I don't have an account on facebook,photobucket,etc. :/


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Image shack is a free hosting site. I use it a lot for forum posts.

http://imageshack.us/

Not sure if you need to make an account or not, I can't remember. But if I'm using it, it's nothing too difficult. 

Once you have uploaded a picture, choose 'full view' (or if you can't see that option, click on the picture, then right click and choose 'view image').

Then copy the url for that.

Then click the little yellow picture icon from the menu here, backspace to get rid of the http already there, paste your copied url and hit 'ok'.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I upload pictures directly from my computer.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, I figured out the picture thing. Upths, he doesn't have rot, just ripped fins that won't go away. How the heck do I heal them?!?! I've tried AQ salt, Stress Coat, they just refuse to heal! Are his fins just overdeveloped? You can see in my album if I get a full fin pic. :frustrated:


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

My girl split her dorsal last night. Auggh


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I saw this chocolate VT at a plant/aq store by me. I want. If he's still there I want to breed him to a HM,or CT.... once I have exp in breeding. They keep the bettas in like 10 gal tanks  but they sell those -1 gal "homes" for them... Blegh


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I meant 1 pint "homes".


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Ok have'nt updated this in a while. Saw the cutest crested gecko at the pet shop. I got to hold him. He was so cute.:roll: I should never go to petco. their bettas are so pretty and I want to take them all home and heal them :thumbsup:. I hope to breed my bettas once I have more time...... I plan on feeding egg yolk, infusoria, VE, MW, & perhaps BBS or golden pearls. I do understand when to feed which foods. Hope everyone's doin' fine!!:wave::blueyay:


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

Check out this thread!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1106366#post1106366


----------

